# Cops bust parolee for gun, drug stash



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Cops bust parolee for gun, drug stash
By Marie Szaniszlo
Sunday, March 20, 2005 - Updated: 12:43 AM EST

Police arrested two Boston men, one a recent parolee, early yesterday after pulling over a speeding car containing a large stash of drugs, money and a loaded handgun.
MBTA Officer Joseph Ryan was headed south on Interstate 95 shortly after midnight while working a detail for the commuter rail when a car sped by him at about 90 mph, police said.
Ryan activated his cruiser's lights, police said, but the car continued for about a mile before it finally pulled over in Sharon.
When the officer walked over and asked for the driver's license and registration, the passenger reached for the glove compartment, police said, and Ryan drew his weapon.
He called for backup and, with the help of state troopers, arrested the passenger, William Cook, 26, and the driver, Alvin Campbell, 24, who had been released from Walpole state prison only weeks ago, police said.
The officers found a loaded 9mm handgun in the glove compartment, thousands of dollars in cash and a ``large quantity'' of marijuana in the back seat, police said.
Both men are scheduled to be arraigned tomorrow on charges of carrying an unlicensed firearm and possession of a controlled substance with intent to distribute.


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

I guess these clowns found out the hard way that the "T" police aren't only on the tracks. :finger2: Good work Ofc. Ryan! :thumbup:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Uh-oh, someone's going back to see Bubba for a loong time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

It will probably be a CWOF, as long as he promises to be good.
Great job by the MBTA Police :t:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> It will probably be a CWOF, as long as he promises to be good.


Are you being sarcastic or serious? I'd like to think this was sarcasim but with the frigging courts the way they are... LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

It was a mixture of both. I am always amazed when I review the BOPs on these morons. I know the ADAs are loaded w/ work, but it is amazing some of the deals they'll make. And we all know the Judges don't help the issue. The pervert from Florida is a great example.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="60177 said:


> MBTA Officer Joseph Ryan was headed south on Interstate 95 shortly after midnight while working a detail for the commuter rail when a car sped by him at about 90 mph, police said.


Some people just NEVER learn, out two weeks and already headed back to the big house. Nice arrest for the MBTA Police.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Remember, traffic stops are an awesome way to catch these shitbags! Good work Ofc. Ryan!!


----------

